# Pictures Of My Sulcata's New Indoor Enclosure.



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 14, 2008)

Sup, what's happening Tortoise Forum?

Here are some pictures of my newly renovated indoor enclosure. I previously made a thread titled "Pictures Of My Sulcata In Its Indoor Enclosure." I took into consideration that glass, see through tanks aren't for me. They do work well for many people that I've seen on Tortoise Forum & many other forums. I've seen some extremely nice & professional ones made for Redfoot's here. I think it all comes down to space though. As said many times if a tortoise can see through the tank, its like they say the grass is greener on the other side.  I did some research & it was either a 50 gallon Rubbermaid Tote OR the MacCourt Super Tub & I went with the tub. The whole point of changing its enclosure was for my Sulcata to not stress itself to try to find a way out, a little more space to roam, space to add a humid hide & I thought it was easier to move around, more agile. I changed the substrate to all Timothy Hay because I didn't inform myself that moist Eco Earth & Timothy Hay cause mold & I was surprised to find some under the Turtle Bone & feeding dish. As you can see there is no fluorescent UVB bulb setup with the enclosure because I have to return the fixture & bulb because one of the two isn't working. I plan to have one within 2 weeks.. Moving along here are the pictures.

















Thanks in advance,
SulcataDud3


----------



## Greg T (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice enclosure. I use the same cement-mixing tub and is really works well. I like your wall also.  I need one of those to help keep my dog away from the torts!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2008)

That looks pretty good, Sulcatadud. You might want to think about setting the whole arrangement up on a small table or box, just to get it up off the floor. I know that the cardboard surround will help keep off a draft, but getting it up off the floor would be good too.

Yvonne


----------



## jtpaintball5 (Nov 14, 2008)

Not bad... How often do you need to replace the Timothy Hay?


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 14, 2008)

jtpaintball5 said:


> Not bad... How often do you need to replace the Timothy Hay?


I plan to replace the Timothy Hay once it starts to smell. Or when I need to clean the tub.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 14, 2008)

SulcataDud3 said:


> Sup, what's happening Tortoise Forum?
> 
> Here are some pictures of my newly renovated indoor enclosure. As you can see there is no fluorescent UVB bulb setup with the enclosure because I have to return the fixture & bulb because one of the two isn't working. I plan to have one within 2 weeks..
> 
> ...



Nice job Dud3. I use the same tub for my juvenile Greeks. It works really well. And He/she will have growing room. What type of bulb do you have in your black dome? Did you consider using a MVB in there so you don't have to add additional fixtures? A 100 watt MVB I think would work fine with your little one and they last a little longer plus you are not paying electricity for multiple electrical fixtures and bulbs. Just a thought.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 14, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> SulcataDud3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sup, what's happening Tortoise Forum?
> ...


At the moment I'm using the T-REX Active UV Heat *100W* just as you mentioned above, in the dome fixture. I cycle the MVB for 12 hours & after that I turn on the ceramic infrared heat emitter. I was thinking the same, but I'm not sure how much UVB the MVB emits & if its even enough. Thanks again though.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Dud3, here is a site http://www.russiantortoise.org/uvb.htm that lists stats on the UVB output of various lights both MVB and florescent. Plus at the bottom it shows various places and what the sun produces in those places. I would think that the MVB would be just fine without the other bulbs, in fact the additional bulbs may be too much UVB for your little Sully, it also depends on the distance your MVB is from your tort.
Here is another great site for info on lighting, http://www.uvguide.co.uk/whatreptilesneed.htm This is a large site with lots and lots of information.


----------



## jobeanator (Nov 15, 2008)

so what bulbs would you reccomend for sulcatas and leopard tortoises?


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 15, 2008)

jobeanator said:


> so what bulbs would you reccomend for sulcatas and leopard tortoises?


I was recommended to use T-REX Active UV Heat from Russ Gurley's book on African Spurred Tortoises (Geochelone Sulcata). It's a Mercury Vapor Bulb, that emits UVB & heat it's practically a 2 in 1 & I use this for my heat source. I recommend using Zoo Med's ReptiSun 5.0 UVB Fluorescent Bulb, I've been using this from the start & this just emits UVB & UVA which are essential for your tortoise. I also recommend using Zoo Med's Repticare Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter. I just started using this & I use this after the 12 hour cycle is up from using the T-REX Active UV Heat. As that one gives out light, the heat emitter doesn't. It replicates our sleeping pattern, while still keeping the temperature up. It's also very helpful in the winter time. As for brands of products you can choose which is more viable around you. As you may already know this, this is what I recommend.


----------



## ruanda (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice enclosure! I think she's happy!!! 

(Even beeing MVB isn't it too distant from the carapace?)


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 15, 2008)

ruanda said:


> Nice enclosure! I think she's happy!!!
> 
> (Even beeing MVB isn't it too distant from the carapace?)


What do you mean by (Even beeing MVB isn't it too distant from the carapace?) kind of confused.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 16, 2008)

It is recommended that the 100 watt T-Rex MVB be between 12 to 20 inches from the carapace of the tort. 12 inches being the optimum recommended distance.
I believe that is what ruanda means. It looks as if yours is higher than that. How high is your bulb from your tort?


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 16, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> It is recommended that the T-Rex MVB be between 12 to 24 inches from the carapace of the tort.
> I believe that is what ruanda means. It looks as if yours is higher than that. How high is your bulb from your tort?


From the substrate it's around 20"-22" high.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 17, 2008)

If that is what ruanda meant then having your bulb at 20" from your torts carapace it would be (within the range) getting (for a 100 watt T-Rex MVB) 100-150 output of UVB. Optimum is recommended at 150-294 for this bulb. The pic just made it look higher than 20 inches.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 18, 2008)

My Sulcata is finally making use of its humid hide/moisture chamber. Its been using it a few times everyday since I made it & will sometimes catch some Z's in there. I changed the substrate to Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss & a few strands of New Zealand Sphagnum Moss. Here's what it looks like now.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi...Nice enclosure. If you put your ceramic heat emitter in a clamp lamp similar to the one holding your MVB, it would push the heat down into the enclosure instead of a lot of the heat dissipating into the air... heat rises! Walmart has clamp lamps a lot cheaper than pet stores. Sometimes Home Depot has them too.
Good luck
Patsy


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2008)

K9KidsLove said:


> Walmart has clamp lamps a lot cheaper than pet stores. Sometimes Home Depot has them too.
> Good luck
> Patsy



Just be sure to buy one with the ceramic base. The CHE (ceramic heat emitter) gets really hot and will melt the plastic or bakelite bases.

Yvonne


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 24, 2008)

K9KidsLove said:


> Hi...Nice enclosure. If you put your ceramic heat emitter in a clamp lamp similar to the one holding your MVB, it would push the heat down into the enclosure instead of a lot of the heat dissipating into the air... heat rises! Walmart has clamp lamps a lot cheaper than pet stores. Sometimes Home Depot has them too.
> Good luck
> Patsy


Hey, thanks for the comment & help. I don't think I need to worry about heat at the moment. It's ranging around 100 degrees in there & humidity is content. Thanks again though.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like the little guy is pretty content in their. I really love seeing the fact that you keep tweaking it, making it even better for the two of you, not just hearing folks saying it was good and stopping your work on it. Lucky tort having a caring keeper.


----------

